
Stop Using .IO Domain Names for Production Traffic - gmemstr
https://hackernoon.com/stop-using-io-domain-names-for-production-traffic-b6aa17eeac20
======
grzm
Reprint from earlier discussion (2 days ago, 151 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15663988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15663988)

